# (MS) BOK In Like Flynn QAA



## ESVAducks (Aug 18, 2014)

At Stud: BOK In Like Flynn QAA

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=79236</p>

Flynn is a black male out of GCH Poplar Forest Play it Again Sam MH and HRCH BOK Molly Full Throttle. I bought Flynn as a hunting buddy and his marking and trainability took us to field trials. After his first year, he placed 3rd or better in 4/5 qualifyings before my deployments precluded any further trials. He ran as an amateur test dog in Texas too. 

He is an excellent marker, trainable, a great house dog, and classic looking. At trials, he was always intense but controllable. He is an interesting dog as he’s mostly from champion bench lines but also excelled in field trials. He would be a great pick for any hunt test litter seeking field performance while keeping the “off switch” and good looks to boot. 

Stud fee is $500 or pick of the litter. 

Located in Pascagoula, MS. If you have any questions about Flynn or are interested in breeding to him, call Cory @ 757 710 2936



OFA Hips Excellent; Elbows Normal. EIC/CNM clear, clear of all hereditary diseases on PawPrint Lab panel and dilute free.
OFA link: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?...appnum=1941357


----------

